# Counterweight Fly System- Safe Batten Load Removal



## Chris Rigby (Nov 23, 2014)

I am involved with a production of "The King and I" that just recently closed. A major part of the set for this production involved two rows of pillars/arches, as well as a large roof, all of which are hung from batons that are part of our single-purchase counterweight system. In total, 3 batons are in use for the purpose of rigging the set, 2 for column/arch pieces, and 1 for the roof piece. While initially rigging this system proved difficult, it was manageable. However, the removal of these pieces from their batons is proving to be an issue. In the process of initially rigging the set, each baton was properly weighted in order to keep everything balanced. The issue is that once a set piece is removed from a baton, we now have an extremely arbor heavy system due to each set piece being two to three hundred pounds. 
We experienced this unbalance first hand at the removal of the first set piece (a pillar/arch set.) We flew in the baton while volunteers lowered the set piece to the floor. The fly-in was difficult, but nothing not that we couldn't handle. The problem occurred once the set piece was removed. At that point, the arbor was 2-3 feet below the loading deck in the sky, and the crew on the fly stem was struggling to keep it there. Due to this, it was determined that it would be a much safer choice to lower the arbor and reweight the arbor from the fly rail. Unfortunately, the crew on the fly rail could not contain the descent of the arbor, and the call was made to scatter as the arbor came crashing down, shattering the bottom guide, coming loose from the guide rail, and engaging the safety stop. 
At the conclusion of this event, as well as an inventory of the health of the crew and the integrity of the fly system, our technical director called it and night and made the decision to reconvene at a later time to attempt the removal of the remaining set pieces from the last two batons. 

However, we are still at a loss as to the best way to remove such a heavy load from a baton, without the capability to remove the needed amount of weight from the arbor, immediately following loss of weight on the baton. I was wondering if anybody has suggestions regarding this problem, and hopefully a much easier, safer solution than some of the ideas we have had.


----------



## spydan (Nov 23, 2014)

Just as a note, I have never done this on our fly system and so I don't know if it is safe. Additionally, I am in no way a professional, but the following made sense in my head. Here it is: what if you flew in the set piece, removed it (or part of it), then weighted the bar with the same amount of weight the piece of set piece was minus whatever the size the first weight is that you want to remove from the arbor. Continue alternating removing weight from between the arbor and set piece until all the additional weight you put on the bar is off.

Again, I have never done this, so if you attempt it, do it at your own risk.


----------



## cmckeeman (Nov 23, 2014)

This is a fairly simple thing for a trained fly op to manage there are a few techniques to hold an out of weight line set. But i don't know if we can disclose the information on the internet since you have already seen the consequences of mismanaging out of weight lines. Please call a rigger in your area to help. Until then you might want to read The Stage Rigging Handbook. It is not a replacement for real training but it will give you some idea.

Also do you have a loading bridge?


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 23, 2014)

cmckeeman said:


> This is a fairly simple thing for a trained fly op to manage there are a few techniques to hold an out of weight line set. But i don't know if we can disclose the information on the internet since you have already seen the consequences of mismanaging out of weight lines. Please call a rigger in your area to help. Until then you might want to read The Stage Rigging Handbook. It is not a replacement for real training but it will give you some idea.
> 
> Also do you have a loading bridge?



They do have one, in the OP is sounded like the piece was to tall, so when they landed it the arbor was still a couple of feet away from the "loading deck in the sky."


----------



## cmckeeman (Nov 23, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> They do have one, in the OP is sounded like the piece was to tall, so when they landed it the arbor was still a couple of feet away from the "loading deck in the sky."


Re-read and saw that and couldn't edit my post.


----------



## egilson1 (Nov 23, 2014)

With out to much detail, I offer that a block and fall on the arbor can be a very helpful tool to manage a out of weight system. 

I personally use a pulleyman (pulleymanusa.com) when installing and serving counter weight systems.


----------



## petercav17 (Nov 23, 2014)

If it were me, I would probably have a guy up in a genie lift unloading the arbor as you take off the set pieces on the deck (assuming you don't have a loading rail). Next best option would be to use a block and fall like you would in a hemp house. you could also sand bag the batton with about 1/2 of the weight of each set piece that you take down, it would take twice as long but the load would be half (as mentioned by spydan).


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 23, 2014)

You really need to find a rigger to come in and assist you. And at the same time they can inspect the system to find anything that was damaged by the arbor crashing.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 23, 2014)

Oasis Stage Werks isn't far from you. According to ETCP's directory, they have an ETCP-certified (Rigger-Theater) on staff, Kevin Douglas. I'd give them a call and see if they can send Kevin or another rigger on their staff out to inspect the system and provide training to the systems' users.


----------



## cmckeeman (Nov 23, 2014)

MNicolai said:


> Oasis Stage Werks isn't far from you. According to ETCP's directory, they have an ETCP-certified (Rigger-Theater) on staff, Kevin Douglas. I'd give them a call and see if they can send Kevin or another rigger on their staff out to inspect the system and provide training to the systems' users.


I did a line-set install with them and they were pretty awesome.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 24, 2014)

There is absolutely a better way to do this. CALL THE RIGGER. He will know exactly what to do. We have done over 100 over weight out of reach linesets I'd share my info but its really dangerous if not done exactly right.


----------



## Chris Rigby (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I know our technical director was planning on bringing people in from Oasis in to check on the damaged line. Also, the rest of the strike is scheduled to continue to tomorrow, so I assume a solution has been reached, whether that be from Oasis or another source. Thank you all for the concern and suggestions.


----------



## de27192 (Dec 12, 2014)

The best way to work this will be to install a chain hoist in the top of the counterweight set and attach it to the arbor BEFORE you remove the set. An electric chain hoist will make your life a lot easier. Preferably install it before you load in, and leave it attached.

A basket around the top of the set, and then the motor suspended, body up, with the hook to the top of the arbor, is the standard way of doing this. You can lift the arbor on the hoist, fill it with as much weight as you like (usually just fill it to the capacity of the set), then attach the set, and then run the motor down in order to lift the set. On the out, the opposite. Then your heavy weight is always supported by the motor, and the set always supported by the counterweight.

You should of course ensure that the beams on top of your sets are good for the weight (may need a structural engineer to advise); and as above, get a rigger in to do this for you. But get a theatre rigger... arena riggers will not be familiar with this kind of operation.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 13, 2014)

@Chris Rigby, lots of good advice here. If you ever need a local consult with professional theatre personnel, don't hesitate to give me a shout. I am happy to trade trips to Heber from SLC for ski passes ;-) Seriously though, I am always happy to help out local academic theatres. Also, if you ever find yourself down in the valley and want to see a show at PTC or get a tour or possibly even work with us, let me know!


----------

